# Ryan's attempt at gaining a little strength



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Hi, i'm new here, i've just come back to training after some time off due to sciatica and patella syndrome. Used to do some strongman before injurys and hope to get back into it once i build some strength.

Current weight is 87kg

Pbs are:

Squat 185kg

Deads 235kg for 3

Overhead 95kg

Bench press 115kg

Expect to be a long way off these numbers to start with, but hope to eventually surpass them.

My focus for the first 12 weeks will be to increase my strict log (alway sucked at pressing) and chin up strength whilst getting used to squating and deadlifting again.


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Strict log

3 @ 57.5kg

3 @ 62.5kg

4x8 @ 45kg

Chin up

3 @ +20kg

3 @ +25kg

3x8 @ body weight

Tri-set

Incline log 3 x 10 @ 52.5kg

Face pull 3 x 12

Pull apart 3 x 13

Reverse grip ez curl 3 x 8 @ 25kg


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Box jump 5 x 3 @ 25"

Squat 7 x 7 @ 60kg

Power shrug 3 x 8 @ 70kg

Tri-set

Step up to 21", left leg 3 x 6 @ 20kg

,right leg 3 x 6 @20kg

Pinch grip 3 x 30sec 15kg bumpers x 2

Calf raise 3 x 10 body weight

Very easy session, was tempted to go heavier on squats and shrugs but stuck to my plan.


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Strict log

5 @ 57.5kg

4 @ 60kg

3 @ 62.5kg

2 @ 65kg

1 @ 67.5kg

3 x 3 @ 57.5kg

Chin up

5 @ +15kg

4 @ +20kg

3 @ +25kg

2 @ +30kg

1 @ + 35kg

3 x 8 @ body weight

Tri-set

Side raise 3 x 12 @ 5kg x 2

Face pull 3 x 12

Pull apart 3 x 12

Crusifix hold 3 x 30 seconds


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Squat 7 x 10 @ 60kg

Deadlift 8 x 3 @ 110kg

Pendley row 3 x 10 @ 60kg

Calf raise 3 x 12


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Strict log

3 @ 60kg

3 @ 65kg

4 x 9 @ 45kg

Chin up

3 @ 21kg

3 @ 26kg

3 x 9 @ body weight (last set was hard)

Tri-set

Incline log 3 x 11 @ 52.5kg

Face pull 3 x 14

Pull apart 3 x 14

Reverse grip ez curl 3 x 9 @ 25kg

Was planning on doing workout yesterday but wasn't very well so managed to fit it in today. Wasn't expecting much so was happy to not fail any reps.


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Lower back was feeling tight before training so did a longer warm up than usual, which sorted it out.

Box jump 5 x 3 @ 25"

Squat 7 x 7 @ 70kg

Power shrug 4 x 8 @ 75kg

Tri-set

Step up to 21", left leg 3 x 7 @ 20kg

, right leg 3 x 7 @ 20kg

Pinch grip 3 x 35 sec,15kg bumpers x 2

Calf raise 3 x 15 @ body weight


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Strict log

5 @ 60kg

4 @ 62.5kg

3 @ 65kg

2 @ 67.5kg

1 @ 70kg

3 x 3 @ 60kg

Chin up

5 @ 16kg

4 @ 21kg

3 @ 26kg

2 @ 31kg

1 @ 36kg pb

3 x 9 @ body weight

Tri-set

Close grip bench 3 x 10 @ 60kg

Face pull 3 x 15

Pull apart 3 x 15

Side raise 3 x 14 @ 5kg x 2

Log and chin ups are getting close to my 1 rep max now


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Squat 7 x 10 @ 70kg

Deadlift 8 x 3 @ 120kg

Pendley row 3 x 10 @ 65kg

Calf raise 3 x 18 @ body weight


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Strict log (belt on)

2 @ 57.5kg

2 @ 62.5kg

3 @ 67.5kg pb

1 @ 70kg lost balance

3 @ 70kg pb fairly easy

2 @ 70kg was going to do another triple but lost balance again

4 x 10 @ 45kg

Chin up

18 @ body weight pb, supposed to be a cheap pb but last rep took everything out of me

3 x 6 @ bodyweight supposed to be 3 x 10

Tri-set

Incline log 3 x 12 @ 52.5kg

Face pull 3 x 20

Pull apart 3 x 20

Reverse grip curl 3 x 10 @ 25kg


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Box jump 6 x 3

Squat

10 x 3 @ 80kg

Power shrug

4 x 10 @ 80kg

Tri-set

Step up, left leg 3 x 8 @ 20kg

,right leg 3 x 8 @ 20kg

Pinch grip 2 x 40 sec, 1 × 35 sec @ 15kg bumpers x2 (grip gave way on last set)

Calf raise 3 x 20 @ bodyweight


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Strict log

5 @ 62.5kg pb

4 @ 65kg pb

3 @ 67.5kg

2 @ 70kg

1 @ 72.5kg

1 @ 75kg pb

3 x3 @ 62.5kg

Chin up

5 @ 17.5kg pb

4 @ 22.5kg pb

3 @ 27.5kg

2 @ 32.5kg

1 @ 37.5kg pb

3 x 10 @ body weight

Tri-set

Side raise 3 x 15 @ 5kg x 2

Face pull 3 x 22

Pull apart 3 x 20

Crusifix hold 3 x 30seconds @ 5kg x 2

Very happy with todays session, 75kg was goal for end of 12 week training cycle and hit it 3 weeks in so surprised myself!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Some strong sessions there what weight category did you compete in ?

I used to do a bit of strongman but injuries got the better or me.


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Stephen9069 said:


> Some strong sessions there what weight category did you compete in ?
> 
> I used to do a bit of strongman but injuries got the better or me.


 Thanks, competed in U90kg, was and still am weak on static lifts (hope to do something about that) but used to get decent points on most moving events. Yeah injurys suck!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Ryan_m said:


> Thanks, competed in U90kg, was and still am weak on static lifts (hope to do something about that) but used to get decent points on most moving events. Yeah injurys suck!


 its great competing but injuries are such a big part of the sport, id love to compete again but not sure iv got that drive in me to do it again.

Have you got any comps that your aiming for ?


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Stephen9069 said:


> its great competing but injuries are such a big part of the sport, id love to compete again but not sure iv got that drive in me to do it again.
> 
> Have you got any comps that your aiming for ?


 Not at the moment, going to see where my strength is at around xmas time then will decide if ill do the qualifiers next year, no where near where i need to be at the moment! When was the last time you competed?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Ryan_m said:


> Not at the moment, going to see where my strength is at around xmas time then will decide if ill do the qualifiers next year, no where near where i need to be at the moment! When was the last time you competed?


 Are you a long way from your previous lifts ?

Last time I competed was probably 2013, competed 3 times finished 5th, 1st, 5th. I didn't train for 2 years after that then spent the last couple of years getting constant reoccurring injuries then had knee surgery which got infected constant rollercoaster.

What about yourself when was your last comp ?


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Stephen9069 said:


> Are you a long way from your previous lifts ?
> 
> Last time I competed was probably 2013, competed 3 times finished 5th, 1st, 5th. I didn't train for 2 years after that then spent the last couple of years getting constant reoccurring injuries then had knee surgery which got infected constant rollercoaster.
> 
> What about yourself when was your last comp ?


 2017 bnsm northern qualifier, had a shocker, put my back out 2 weeks before it, should have pulled out looking back. Stronger on pressing now, but think thats more down too shoulder mobility than being stronger than before. I'll be a long way off on deads and squat but think i'll gain old strength back quick once im training them heavy again.

Sounds like you've had a worse run of injurys than me, hope thats the end of them for you!


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Hurt leg at work last wednessday, nothing bad, so instead of having a deload this week i decided to miss 2 sessions and wait for the swelling to go down and carry on without a deload.

Strict log

2 x 8 @ 57.5kg (first sets a pb)

1 x 7 @ 57.5kg failed last rep

Chin up

3 x 8 @ +10kg (first sets a pb)

Incline log

3 x 8 @ 57.5kg

IWT's

3 x 6 @ 5kg x 2

Reverse grip ez curl

3 x 10 @ 25kg

Struggled today but can't complain with pbs.


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Just a quick one tonight as didnt have much time.

Squat 3 x 8 @ 77.5kg

Deads 3 x 8 @ 130kg

Calf raise 3 x 22 @ bodyweight


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Strict log

8 @ 57.5kg easy

2 x 8 @ 60kg (first sets a pb)

Chin up

3 x 8 @ 12.5kg (first sets a pb)

Tri-set

Incline log 3x9 @ 57.5kg

Face pull 3 x 22

Pull apart 3 x 21

Crusifix hold 3 x 35 seconds


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Box jump 6 x 3 @ 25"

Squats 3 x 8 @ 80kg

Power shrug 4 x 8 @ 85kg

Pendley row 4 x 8 @ 70kg

Pinch grip 15kg bumpers x 2

2 x 40 seconds

1 x 27 seconds left hand failed

Calf raise 3 x 23 @ body weight


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Strict log

3 x 8 @ 60kg

3 @ 65kg (planned 3 x 4 but too heavy after 8's)

5 @ 62.5kg

4 @ 62.5kg

Chin up

3 x 8 @ +10kg

3 x 4 @ +17.5kg

Superset

Incline log 3 x 9 @ 57.5kg

Reverse grip ez curl 3 x 12 @ 25kg

Side raise 2 x 16

Sessions are getting hard, looking forward to doing less reps again.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Ryan_m said:


> Strict log
> 
> 3 x 8 @ 60kg
> 
> ...


 Sessions are looking good mate


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Stephen9069 said:


> Sessions are looking good mate


 Thanks mate, hope it will lead to a big pb come the end of the training cycle!


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Squat

3 x 8 @ 80kg

3 x 4 @ 87.5kg

Deadlift

3 x 8 @ 132.5kg

3 x 4 @137.5kg

Pendley row

3 x 8 @ 72.5kg

Calf raise

3 x 24 @ bodyweight


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Strict log

8 @ 60kg

2 x 8 @ 62.5kg (first set a pb, really happy with this as it was my 3rm at start of training cycle)

3 x 4 @ 67.5kg (first set a pb)

Chin up

3 x 8 @ +12.5kg

3 x 4 @ +20kg

Tri-set

Incline log 3 x 10 @ 57.5kg

Face pull 3 x 22

Pull.apart 3 x 22

Crusifix hold 3 x 40 seconds

Felt good today


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Well done on the PB's mate


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Stephen9069 said:


> Well done on the PB's mate


 Cheers mate, focusing on just a couple lifts at a time is really paying off at the moment.


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Box jump 6 x 3 @ 25"

Squat

3 x 8 @ 85kg

3 x 4 @ 90kg

Power shrug

5 x 6 @ 90kg

Tri-set

Pinch grip 3 x 40sec 15kg bumpers x2

Side raise 3 x 16 @ 5kg x2

Box jump 3 x 3 @ 25"

Calf raise 3 x 25 @ bodyweight


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Strict log

5 @ 65kg pb

3 @ 67.5kg

2 @ 70kg

5 @ 67.5kg pb

3 @ 70kg

2 @ 72.5kg pb

Chin up

5 @ 17.5kg

3 @ 22.5kg

2 @ 30 kg

5 @ 20kg pb

3 @ 25 kg

2 @ 32.5kg

Superset

Incline log 3 x 11 @ 57.5kg

Reverse grip ez curl 3 x 12 @ 25kg

Side raise 3 x 17 @ 5kg x2

Suffering from drinking to much on the weekend, workout took longer than usual but enjoyed it.


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Squat

5 @ 85kg

3 @ 90 kg

2 @ 95kg

5 @ 90kg

3 @ 95kg

2 @ 100kg

Deadlift

3 x 5 @ 140kg

Pendlay row

4 x 8 @ 75kg

Calf raise

3 x 28 @ body weight


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Strict log

5 @ 65kg

3 @ 67.5kg

2 @ 70kg

5 @ 67.5kg

3 @ 70kg

2 @ 72.5kg (got greedy and went for a third rep but failed)

Chin up

5 @ 17.5kg

3 @ 22.5kg

2 @ 30kg

5 @ 20kg

3 @ 25kg

2 @ 32.5kg

Tri-set

Incline log 2 x 12 @ 57.5kg

Face pull 2 x 23

Pull apart 2 x 22

Press up 10 x 10


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Squat

2 @ 100kg

2 @ 120kg

3 x 1 @ 130kg (ashamed to say this is close to my max at the moment, all moved slow)

5 x 3 @ 100kg

Walking lunge 3 x 40 @ bodyweight

Calf raise 3 x 30 @ body weight

Bit of a play around today as im having a deload next week.


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Strict log

3 x 5 @ 62.5kg

Chin up

3 x 5 @ +15kg

Little deload week so no assistance exercises.


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Strict log

3 x 5 @ 65kg

Chin up

2 @ +20kg

2 @ +30kg

2 @ +40kg pb

1 @ +45kg pb failed a second rep (very happy with this, over 1 1/2 x body weight and goal weight for end of the training cycle, just failed a second rep by quarter of an inch)

Squat 3 x 5 @ 20kg

Pain in my knee is bad at the moment, was planning on improving squats after this training cycle, if knee still troubles me i think i'll have to do deadlifts instead.


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Deadlift

26 x 2 EMOM and a set of 8 @ 120kg

Working on technique as going to focus on these next training cycle.

Power shrug 3 x 3 @ 100kg

Squat 5 x 5 @ 40kg

Just keeping squats really light for a while.

Calf raise 4 x 20 @ body weight


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Strict log

3 x 5 @ 65kg

3 x 3 @ 70kg

Chin up

3 x 8 @ +10kg

3 x 4 @ +17.5kg

Giant set

Incline log 3 x 8 @ 62.5kg

Revese grip ez curl 3 x 8 @ 27.5kg

Side raise 3 x 15 @ 5kg x 2

Face pull 3 x 15

Pull apart 3 x 15


----------



## TestosteroniusMaximus (Feb 25, 2018)

Nice weighted chins mate. Really strong.


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Box jump 6 x 3 @ 25"

Squat 5 x 5 @ 42.5 kg

Box jump 6 x 3 @ 25"

Walking lunge 3 x 60 @ body weight

Calf raise 3 x 21 @ body weight


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

TestosteroniusMaximus said:


> Nice weighted chins mate. Really strong.


 Cheers mate.


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Strict log

3 x 5 @ 67.5kg

2 x 3 @ 72.5kg (first set a pb)

4 @ 72.5kg pb

Chin up

20 @ body weight pb

3 x 5 @ body weight (slow negatives, these hurt)

15 @ bodyweight

Tri-set

Incline log 3 x 9 @ 62.5kg

Reverse grip curl 3 x 9 @ 27.5kg

Side raise 3 x 16 @ 5kg x 2

Felt good today


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Struggled with motivation before tonights session, enjoyed it once i started on work sets.

Deadlift

17 x 3 EMOM and a set of 9 @ 120kg

Squats 5 x 5 @ 42.5kg (no knee pain)

Calf raise 4 x 22 @ body weight


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Strict log

3 @ 70kg

2 @ 72.5kg

1 @ 75kg

3 @ 72.5kg

2 @ 75kg pb

1 @ 77.5kg pb

Chin up

5 @ 20kg

3 @ 25kg

2 @ 32.5kg

5 @ 22.5kg pb

3 @ 30kg

2 @ 35kg

Tri-set

Incline log 3 x 10 @ 62.5kg

Face pull 3 x 23

Pull apart 3 x 23

Crusifix hold 3 x 45 sec @ 5kg x 2


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Some strong PB's in here mate good work.


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Stephen9069 said:


> Some strong PB's in here mate good work.


 Cheers mate, there moving in the right direction, just need my lower body to do the same.


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Box jump 7 x 3 @ 25"

Squat 5 x 5 @ 45kg

Banded leg curl 3 x 10 each side

Walking lunge 4 x 50 @ body weight

Calf raise 4 x 23 @ body weight


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Strict log

3 @ 70kg

2 @ 72.5kg

[email protected] 75kg

3 @ 72.5kg

2 @ 75kg

2 @ 77.5kg pb found very hard!!

Chin up

5 @ 22.5kg

3 @ 30kg

2 @ 35kg

5 @ 25kg pb

3 @ 30kg

2 @ 37.5kg

Tri-set

Incline log 11/8/7 @ 62.5kg died on these

Reverse grip curl 3 x 10 @ 27.5kg

Side raise 3 x 17 @ 5kg x 2


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Had couple of pints before my workout today so made it a quick one.

Deadlift 5 x 10 @ 120kg

Calf raise 4 x 24 @ body weight


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Strict log 3 x 8 @ 62.5kg

Squat 3 x 5 @ 50kg

Superset

Incline log 3 x 8 @ 62.5

Hammer curl 3 x 8 @ 35kg

Superset

Face pull 3 x 20

Pull apart 3 x 20

Crusifix 3 x 50sec @ 5kg x 2


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Deadlift

5 x 5 @ 140kg

15" deadlift

10 @ 140kg

8 @ 150kg

8 @ 160kg

Chin up (found a lot harder after deads)

10 @ bodyweight

8 @ +5kg

8 @ +10kg

Band row 3 x 20


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Strict log

3 @ 57.5kg

3 @ 62.5kg

[email protected] 62.5kg pb

Squat

5 x 5 @ 50kg

Superset

Pull up 3 x 10 @ bodyweight

Side raise 3 x 10 @ 7.5kg x 2

Superset

Reverse grip curl 3 x 10 @ 27.5kg

Side raise 3 x 18 @ 5kg x 2

Calf raise 4 x 25 @ body weight


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Lunge 4 x 60 @ bodyweight

Calf raise 4 x 26 @ bodyweight

Box jump 5 x 5 @ 22"

Squat 5 x 5 @ 55kg

Banded leg curl 4 x 15 each leg


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Strict log

2 x 8 @ 62.5kg

8 @ 65kg pb moved better than the 62.5kg

3 x 4 @ 70kg found hard

Squat 5 x 5 @ 55kg

Incline log

2 x 9 @ 62.5kg

8 @ 62.5kg stopped progressing on these, so going to change to a different exercise next week.

Superset

Face pull 3 x 21

Pull apart 3 x 20

Crusifix hold 3 x 55 sec


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Good work mate and keeping it consistent

What weight was the crucifix hold ?


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Stephen9069 said:


> Good work mate and keeping it consistent
> 
> What weight was the crucifix hold ?


 Cheers mate, estimate around 5kg, maybes stightly heavier, its two tubes of steel on some rope which i picked out the skip at work, they were used as a counter balance for a window to stop it from closing on its own.


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Also i started counting kcals on my fitness pal yesterday, starting at between 2950kcal and 3050kcal to start with and will adjust from there, aim is to be 90kg come the new year, weighing in at 88.6 kg first thing in the morning so not much weight to gain and plenty time to do it.


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Deadlift 5 x 5 @ 145kg

15"deadlift 10 @ 145kg

Chin up 10 @ bodyweight

Band row 3 x 21

Hammer curl 3 x 9 @ 35kg


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Ryan_m said:


> Hammer curl 3 x 9 @ 35kg


 35kg dumbbells?


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

sjacks said:


> 35kg dumbbells?


 No mate, done on a tricep bar, would struggle with 20kg on dumbbells.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Ryan_m said:


> No mate, done on a tricep bar, would struggle with 20kg on dumbbells.


 Well fcuk me I'm actually stronger than you on something, made my day!

Seriously though good stuff, you keep pulling those numbers and you'll be looking well decent.


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Strict log

3 @ 57.5kg

3 @ 62.5kg

8 @ 62.5kg

Squat 5 x 5 @ 55kg

Superset

Pull up 3 x 11 @ bodyweight

Side raise 3 x 11 @ 7.5kg

Superset

Reverse grip curls 3 x 11 @ 30kg

Side raise 3 x 19 @ 5kg

Calf raise 4 x 27 @ bodyweight

No motivation tonight


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Ryan_m said:


> Strict log
> 
> 3 @ 57.5kg
> 
> ...


 Another strong session mate


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Stephen9069 said:


> Another strong session mate


 Cheers mate, everything felt heavier than it should have!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Ryan_m said:


> Cheers mate, everything felt heavier than it should have!


 But you still got the session done that's what counts.


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Struggled fitting a workout in since last Thursday, managed 20 min of strict log yesterday just for a quick mess around... 3 x 1 @ 62.5kg

3 x 1 @ 67.5kg

3 x 1 @ 72.5kg

Back to planned sessions tomorrow


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Squat 5 x 5 @ 60kg

Strict log

6 @ 65kg

4 @ 67.5kg

2 @ 70kg

6 @ 67.5kg pb

4 @ 70kg

2 @ 72.5kg

Reverse grip curl 3 x 12 @ 30kg

Press ups 50 in 2 min 24 sec

Calf raise 50 in 1 min 55 sec (paused at top)


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Squat 5 x 5 @ 60kg

Split squat 4 x 12 @ bodyweight

Strict log 3 x 3 @ 57.5kg

Superset

Face pull 3 x 21

Pull apart 3 x 21

Calf raise 55 @ bodyweight

Quick easy session, if i feel good on Thursday i'm going to go for a new 1 rep max on stirct log. Was my sons 2nd birthday yeserday and theres loads of cake, flap jack and caramel shortbread left over so kcals are going out the window this week!


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Squat 5 x 5 @ 65kg

Strict log 3 x 3 @ 57.5kg

Hammer curl 3 x 10 @ 35kg


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Strict log

2 x 1 @ 67.5kg

1 @ 75kg

1 @ 80kg pb moved well

1 @ 82.5kg pb slow and turned into a standing incline press

3 x 3 @ 67.5kg

Squat 5 x 5 @ 65kg

Reverse grip curl 3 x 8 @ 32.5kg

Press up 55 @ bodyweight in 2 min 31 sec

Calf raise 60 @ bodyweight


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

82.5kg strict log

View attachment VID_31650408_170730_349.mp4


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Bench press

2 x 1 @ 90kg

1 @ 100kg

2 x 1 @ 110kg

Failed @ 122.5kg

Squat 5 x 5 @ 70kg

Just messing about this week, got a stag do next week end so not starting a new program until the week after, which will be strict log and deadlift focused, will keep the 5 x 5 squats in slowly increasing weight as my knees are feeling decent for a change!


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Deadlift

2 @ 140kg

2 x 1 @ 160kg

2 × 1 @ 180kg

1 @ 190kg

1 @ 200kg

1 @ 210kg not a max but hard, was thinking i'd get around 190kg so very happy with this as a starting point!

Incline log

3 @ 57.5kg

1 @ 67.5kg

1 @ 77.5kg pb

Fail @ 82.5kg

Sand bag to shoulder 1 @ 100kg pb flew up, surpirsed myself on this.


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Squat 5 x 5 @ 70kg

Strict log 5 x 5 @ 47.5kg

Just a quick session


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Deadlift

5 @ 137.5kg

5 @ 157.5kg

6 @ 180kg

Yates row 3 x 8 @ 60kg

Reverse grip curl 3 x 8 @ 32.5kg

Hang from bar 3 x 30 sec @ bodyweight

Not recovered from going out all weekend and had very little sleep! Was thinking 8 reps on 180 for deadlift but the lockout was weak on the 6th rep so left it there.


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Strict log

5 @ 52.5kg

5 @ 62.5kg

5 @ 70kg pb

Squat 5 x 5 @ 70kg

Fat grip chin up with pause at top and slow negative 3 x 3 @ body weight


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Strict log (clean each rep)

10 x 3 @ 65kg harder than expected

Yates row

10 x 3 @ 80kg

Side raise

3 x 10 @ 7.5kgx2

Drop set 10 @ 7.5kgx2 19 @ 5kgx2 16 @ 2.5kgx2


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Squat 5 x 10 @ 60kg

Trx knee tuck (dont know what they're called, ab exercise) 5 x 10

Calf raise 50 @ bodyweight

Workout took less than 25 min, knee hasn't hurt for a while now but keeping to weight light for a while.


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Fat grip chin up 10,8,8,8,6,5,5 suppost to be 5 x 10 @ bodyweight but grip was s**t.

Incline log 5 x 10 @ 47.5kg

Superset

Face pull 3 x 20

Pull apart 3 x 20


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Deadlift 5 x 3 @ 165kg suppost to be 10 x 3 but could start to feel my sciatica so left it at 5 sets

Squat 5 x 10 @ 60kg

Reverse grip curl 3 x 9 @ 32.5kg

Hang 3 x 35sec @ body weight

Calf raise 50 reps @ body weight


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Had a sickness bug over the last week so done no training, its taken a lot out of me too. Going to change my program as the last one never really got going! Seen a squat program by someone on here so started that today, going to run same program for strict log too but starting that on a later week as my log is too heavy to get the correct percentages.

Squat 3 x 20 @ 50kg 2 min 30 rest between sets.

Incline log 3 x 15 @ 47.5kg slow on way down fast up.

Chin up 5 x 4 @ bodyweight pause and squeeze at top.

Calf raise 4 x 30 @ bodyweight.


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Squat 3 x 20 @ 50kg 2 min rest between sets knee was playing up today.

Strict log 5 x 2 @ 60kg

Yates row 3 x 8 @ 60kg pause and a squeeze at top.

Side raise 3 x 10 @ 7.5kg x 2 last set a drop set.


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Deadlift 2 x 5 @ 135kg

Fat grip chin up 3 x 5 @ bodyweight hold and squeeze at top.

Reverse grip curl 3 x 8 @ 32.5kg

Hanging hold 3 x 40 sec @ bodyweight

Trx ab think 3 x 11


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Squat 3 x 20 @ 50kg 1 min 30 sec rest between sets.

Strict log 5 x 3 @ 60kg

Pull over 3 x 12 @ 20kg first time doing these, first set felt crap but last set was easy.

Face pull 3 x 20

Pull apart 3 x 20


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Squat 3 x 20 @ 62.5kg 3 min rest between sets.

Incline press 3 x 15 @ 50kg

Fat grip chin up 5 x 5 @ body weight pause at top with slow negative.

Side raise 7 x 10 @ 7.5kg x 2

Calf raise 4 x 30 @ body weight.


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Deadlift 2 x 5 @ 147.5kg

Chin up 2 x 5 and 1 x 6 @ bodyweight

Reverse grip curls 3 x 9 @ 32.5kg

Hang holds 3 x 40 sec @ bodyweight

Trx abs 3 x 12


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi mate, who programmed your split? Seems a little sporadic to me. Not one workout is usually the same exercises, reps and or weight. For instance one week you'll do squats 3x5, others 5x10 etc. Same with deads.

Also why do you do strict press? and why do you do incline log but not incline bench?

Your squat is a million miles behind your deadlift and has been for a while, have you not thought about addressing that?

Please don't take offense. Not bashing, just curious.


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Endomorph84 said:


> Hi mate, who programmed your split? Seems a little sporadic to me. Not one workout is usually the same exercises, reps and or weight. For instance one week you'll do squats 3x5, others 5x10 etc. Same with deads.
> 
> Also why do you do strict press? and why do you do incline log but not incline bench?
> 
> ...


 Hi mate, my squat is a million miles behind my deadlift, doing a squat program i found on here at the moment by someone called fadi, only just started second week.

I've made the split up, tend to do same exercises over the week but i change assistance work around now and again due to niggles or if im not going to have much time on another day.

I started a different program a couple weeks ago but wasn't enjoying it and fell ill after the first week so sacked it off!

All the log work is because i really want to strict press body weight and im closer on a log than an oly bar so going for that before going back to using an oly bar for pressing. When i can strict press bodyweight i'll start push pressing again.

No offense taken, would like to hear your opinion on what you would change?


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Ive trained loads with a couple of Wales Strongest men and had a seminar with Loz. One thing they taught me is you need a rigid plan to get the most out of your training, especially if you are competing.

For example, in your accessory work I don't see front squats. The cross over from front squats to atlas stones is out of this world and helped me no end.

I don't see any posterior chain exercises, core is massive in strongman. You can't just rely on compound exercises.

I don't see any explosive power movements either. I know you want to log press a certain weight, there are other exercises that can and will assist you reaching your goal quicker.

I used to follow an adapted program by Carlton Leonard, I will find it for you and post it up. It was really good.

Remember mate progression is key


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Endomorph84 said:


> I don't see any posterior chain exercises, core is massive in strongman. You can't just rely on compound exercises.
> 
> I don't see any explosive power movements either. I know you want to log press a certain weight, there are other exercises that can and will assist you reaching your goal quicker.
> 
> ...


 Would something like good mornings be good for the posterior chain, train in my shead and dont have a great deal of equipment. Also thanks for your advice too.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Ryan_m said:


> Would something like good mornings be good for the posterior chain, train in my shead and dont have a great deal of equipment. Also thanks for your advice too.


 Yes, good mornings are great, Hyperextensions and RDLs also. Louie Simmons (the godfather of strength) rates these very very highly.

Read up on him mate, read any articles you can find. Listen to his podcasts on iTunes if you can. watch interviews. Listen to Joe Rogans podcast with him on.

He's absolutely nuts and has forgotten more than we will ever know - but he speaks the truth. I've overcome so much by listening and watching interviews and podcasts.

Its ok mate, you're very welcome. Reading your journal has made me want to start competing again lol - ye [email protected] haha.


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Going to follow same program until ive finnished it but adding some extra exercises in.

Squat 3 x 62.5 2 min 30 sec rest between sets

Front squat

1 @ 100kg

2 x 5 @ 65kg

Strict log 5 x 2 @ 60kg

Yates row 3 x 9 @ 60kg paused at top


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Squat 3 x 20 @ 62.5kg 2 min rest between sets.

Strict log 5 x 4 @ 60kg

Good morning 3 x 8 @ 50kg

Pull over 3 x 13 @ 20kg

Face pull 3 x 21

Pull apart 3 x 20


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Squat 20 @ 62.5kg 2 x 20 @ 75kg 3 min rest between sets.

Incline log 4 x 12 @ 52.5kg

Fat grip chin up 4 x 6 @ bodyweight

Side raise 3 x 12 @ 7.5kg x2

Calf raise 5 x 30 @ bodyweight


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Deadlift 2 x 3 @ 152.5kg

Fat grip chin up 1 × 5 and 2 x 6 @ bodyweight.

Reverse grip curl 3 x 9 @ 32.5kg

Hang holds 3 x 45 sec @ bodyweight

Trx abs 3 x 13

Kb swing 3 x 15 @ 24kg


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Squat 3 x 20 @ 75kg 3 min rest

Front squat 2 x 5 @ 70kg

Strict press 5 x 2 @ 60kg

Yates row 3 x 10 @ 65kg


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Squat 15 @ 80kg, 2 x 20 @ 75kg 3 min rest between sets.

Strict log 5 x5 @ 60kg

Good morning 3 x 9 @ 50kg

Ran out of time, so the rest of the workout will be added to tomorrows session.

Tonight was also the last of the high rep squats on this program, feeling fitter for doing them.


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Squat 5 x 2 @ 92.5kg

Incline log 3 x 12 @ 55kg

Chin up 5 x 6 @ bodyweight

Pull over 3 x 14 @ 20kg

Face pull 3 x 21

Pull apart 3 x 21

Calf raise 2 x 35 @ bodyweight


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Missed a couple workouts so blended two into one.

Squat 5 x 3 @ 92.5kg

Front squat 2 x 3 @ 72.5kg

Deadlift 2 x 3 @ 160kg

Strict log 5 x 2 @ 60kg

Chin up 3 x 6 @ bodyweight

Yates row 3 x 10 @ 70kg

Everything felt really easy


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Squat 5 x 2 @ 92.5kg

Strict log 6 x 5 @ 60kg

Good morning 3 x 8 @ 60kg

Pull over 3 x 15 @ 20kg

Face pull 3 x 21

Pull apart 3 x 22

Everything felt super light again today, putting it down to not being at work at the moment.


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Squat 5 x 4 @ 92.5kg

Incline log 4 x 10 @ 57.5kg

Fat grip chin up 3 x 7

Calf raise 3 x 35


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Second session of the day, had a bit time to spare and feeling good so thought why not.

Deadlift 2 x 3 @ 167.5kg

Chin up 2 x 6 and a set of 7 @ bodyweight.

Reverse grip curls 3 x 10 @ 32.5kg

Hang from bar 3 x 45 sec

Trx abs 3 x 14


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Squat 5 x 2 @ 92.5kg

Front squat 3 @ 75kg suppost to be 2 x 3 but felt like empty bar so 2 x 3 @ 90kg still felt easy.

Strict log 5 x 2 @ 60kg

Log worked up to a single @ 82.5kg, just testing out how they feel, was easier than last time i pressed this weight and no knee pain so happy.

Yates row 3 x 10 @ 75kg


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Squat 5 x 5 @ 92.5kg

Strict log 7 x 5 @ 60kg

Good morning 3 x 9 @ 60kg

Pull over 2 x 16 @ 20kg

Face pull 3 x 22

Pull apart 3 x 22


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Trained with old training partner at my old gym this morning, testing some events out to see where i'm at.

Deadlift 2 x 3 @ 172.5kg

Log press 1 emon for 25 min @ 70kg, this was just sorting technique out.

Yoke 30m drop and turn @ 15m @ 220kg fairly fast, 2 for 15m @ 270kg slow pick ups but moved quick once i got going, was using a low pick up so we did not have to keep adjusting the yoke, suprised how well i was moving after pick up.

Frame carry 10m for 2 @ 220kg this was horrible as the frame has really thin handles! Was hoping for around 250kg but not a chance!

Yoke (170kg, 5ft high for sandbag) and 2 sandbags (80&90kg) for 15m 4 runs, last run killed me off, really struggled getting 90kg sandbag over the last couple inches of the yoke, really gased me out.


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Squat 5 x 2 @ 100kg

Front squat 2 x 3 @ 97.5kg

Strict log 5 x 2 @ 60kg

Yates row 3 x 8 @ 80kg


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Squat 6 x 5 @ 100kg

Strict log 6 x 2 @ 55kg

Good morning 3 x 10 @ 60kg

Face pull 3 x 23

Pull apart 2 x 22


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Squat 5 x 2 @ 100kg

Axle press 5 x 2 @ 60kg only decent set was the last one, going to stick at this weight for a while to get my technique better.

Incline log 3 x 10 @ 60kg

Fat grip chin up 4 x 7

Calf raises

Sneezed this morning and my back hasn't felt great since, it's in the place my back normally go, so may give deadlifts a miss tomorrow if it's still not a 100%.


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Back felt ok today.

Deadlift 2 x 2 @ 180kg

Fat grip chin up 1 x 6 and 2 x 7 @ bodyweight

Reverse grip curl 3 x 11 @ 32.5kg

Side raise 3 x 8 @ 7.5kg x2

Trx abs 3 x 15


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Squat 7 x 5 @ 100kg

Front squat 2 @ 102.5kg (hit pins on second rep) 4 @ 102.5kg made up the missed rep on first set, last rep was hard.

Strict log 5 x 2 @ 65kg

Row 3 x 8 @ 80kg


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Squat 5 x 2 @ 100kg

Strict log 5 x 3 @65kg

Good morning 3 x 11 @ 60kg

Facepull 3 x 23

Pull apart 3 x 23


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Deadlift 3 @ 187.5kg

Chin up 3 x 7

Revetse grip curl 3 x 12 @ 32.5kg

Side raise 3 x 9 @ 7.5kg

Roll out 3 x 5 from knees


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Squat 5 x 2 @ 105kg

Front squat 2 x 2 @ 105kg

Strict log 5 x 2 @ 65kg

Row 3 x 8 @ 85kg


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Squat 5 x 3 @ 105kg

Strict log 5 x 4 @ 65kg

Good morning 3 x 12 @ 60kg

Face pull 3 x 23

Pull apart 3 x 24


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Squat 5 x 2 @ 105kg

Front rack hold 3 x 20 sec @ 60kg

Push press 4 x 3 @ 60kg

Incline log 2 x 8 and 1 x 7 failed 8th @ 65kg

Fat grip chin up 3 x 8

Calf raise


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

2" deficit deadlift

1 @ 200kg

1 @ 212.5kg first pb on a deadlift movement in more than 2 years, happy even tho its only a pb because i never maxed them out when i was at my strongest.

2 x 5 @ 140kg

Fat grip chin up 2 x 7 and 1 x 8

Reverse grip curl 3 x 15 @ 32.5kg last few reps of last set was messy.

Side raise 3 x 10 @ 7.5kg x2

Roll out 3 x 6


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Sessions are looking good mate


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Stephen9069 said:


> Sessions are looking good


 Cheers mate, glad to see your back logging again.


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

My right knee and left hip are feeling a bit beat up at the moment, putting it down to working on uneven ground this week! Missed last workout so trying to get two done this weekend.

Squat 5 x 4 @ 105kg

Front squat 2 x 3 @ 60kg unplanned deload on these

Strict log 5 x 2 @ 65kg

Row 3 x 8 @ 90kg


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Ryan_m said:


> Cheers mate, glad to see your back logging again.


 Cheers mate will hopefully have a bit of consistency this time.


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Squat 5 x 2 @ 105kg

Strict log 5 x 5 @ 65kg

Skipped assistance work as i was fairly ill last night and still felt like crap.


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Squat 5 x 5 @ 105kg

Front rack 3 x 20 sec hold @ 60kg

Push press 5 x 3 @ 60kg

Incline log 3 x 5 @ 67.5kg

Fat grip chin up 12 grip slipped then 5 straight after


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Banded leg extension 3 x 20 each side, right knee has been sore recently and these really helped, going to do them at the start of every session.

2" deficit deadlift 2 x 5 @ 150kg

Fat grip chin up 1 set of 7, 2 sets of 8

Hammer curl 3 x 10 @ 30kg

Side raise 3 x 11 @ 7.5kg x 2

Roll out 3 x 7


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Banded leg extension 3 x 20 each side

Squat 5 x 2 @ 105kg

Front squat 3 @ 107.5kg

Strict log 5 x 2 @ 65kg

Row 3 x 8 @ 95kg

Every thing felt heavier than it should have today.


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Squat 6 x 5 @ 105kg

Strict log 6 x 5 @ 65kg these were hard.

Good morning 3 x 13 @ 60kg

Banded leg extension 3 x 20 each side, love these they seem to have sorted my knee right out.

Face pull 3 x 24

Pull apart 3 x 24


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Been ill all week and still don't feel great today so binned planned session.

Squat

1 @ 130kg beltless pb

Belt on

2 @ 140kg, lost balance on first rep so did a second.

1 @ 150kg

Fail @ 160kg fell forward on way back up, didn't feel too heavy but didn't what to fight it.

Strict log

1 @ 67.5

3 × 1 @ 72.3

3 @ 77.5kg pb


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Ryan_m said:


> Been ill all week and still don't feel great today so binned planned session.
> 
> Squat
> 
> ...


 Well done on the PB's mate.


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Going to restart my journal. Been having a bit back trouble resently but pain has just about gone now, been focused on getting into shape these last 7 weeks, couple more weeks and will be focused on getting stronger again.

I've been using Dean Maden from strong lean fit for online coaching, which has made a big diffrence in my training.

Progress so far in weight loss


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Ryan_m said:


> Going to restart my journal. Been having a bit back trouble resently but pain has just about gone now, been focused on getting into shape these last 7 weeks, couple more weeks and will be focused on getting stronger again.
> 
> I've been using Dean Maden from strong lean fit for online coaching, which has made a big diffrence in my training.
> 
> ...


 Nice mate and well in. I've heard good things about him/ them.

What type of foods have you been eating? And what exercise has he had you doing?


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Endomorph84 said:


> Nice mate and well in. I've heard good things about him/ them.
> 
> What type of foods have you been eating? And what exercise has he had you doing?


 Cheers, i've just been eating my normal diet, he gets me to use my fitness pal, protein and fat has stayed consistant throughout dropping weight and he adjust's carbs each week on results and how i'm feeling.

For loosing the weight hes got me doing lots of tri-sets keeping the same exercises in (normally 2 compound lifts and an isolation lift for the same muscle group) but dropping reps every couple of weeks so weight on the bar keeps going up. Also has a lot of re-hab stuff in for my back at the moment like hollow holds and diffrent types of planks and stuff.

For gaining strength he had my doing loads of eccentric training, i'd deffo recommend him for anyine looking for online training.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Ryan_m said:


> Cheers, i've just been eating my normal diet, he gets me to use my fitness pal, protein and fat has stayed consistant throughout dropping weight and he adjust's carbs each week on results and how i'm feeling.
> 
> For loosing the weight hes got me doing lots of tri-sets keeping the same exercises in (normally 2 compound lifts and an isolation lift for the same muscle group) but dropping reps every couple of weeks so weight on the bar keeps going up. Also has a lot of re-hab stuff in for my back at the moment like hollow holds and diffrent types of planks and stuff.
> 
> For gaining strength he had my doing loads of eccentric training, i'd deffo recommend him for anyine looking for online training.


 Nice man. Very nice


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Push and pull session

Tri set 1

Bench press with 3 second negative [email protected], [email protected] 85kg pb, [email protected] [email protected] = pb but 10kg lighter in bodyweight

Incline DB press with 3 second negative 3x8 and 1x6 @22.5kg

Flys with 3 second hold 2x8 and 2 x6 @ 15kg

Triset 2

DB row with chest support with 3 second negative 2x8 and 2x6 @ 22.5kg

Pull up with 3 second negative [email protected]+5kg [email protected]+10kg 2×[email protected]+15kg

Reverse fly with 3 second hold 2x8and 2 x6 @ 5kg

Weight down to 85kg, going to do a water cut to see how i feel and how it effects me, if all goes well i may compete in some u80kg comps next year.


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Put back out at work yesterday, can hardly walk so no training for a while again.


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Backs feeling half decent, so going to start logging my training again, basically my plan is just to enjoy myself, so no goal at the moment.

Banded leg extentions 4x25 each side

Squat 5x10 @ 40kg

Strict press 2x12 & 1x11 @ 30kg

Face pull 5x 16

Pull up 5x5 @ +3.5kg

Belt squat 60kg x 50 reps big leg pump

Tricep press 4x15 @ 7.5kgx2


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Straight leg deadlift 3x12 @60kg

Bench [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Meadows row 4x12 and [email protected] 22.5kg each side

Banded leg extension 4x20 each side

Side raise 3x10 @7.5kg each side

Rushed workout as my oldest son was working himself at bed time.


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Banded leg extension 4x25 each leg

Squat [email protected]

Face pull 1x17 and 4x16

Strict press 1 x12 and 2 x 10 @ 37.5kg

Heel raised goblet squat 3 x12 @ 25kg

Incline db press [email protected] x2

Side raise 3 x [email protected] 5kg each side

Shoulder db press [email protected]

Row/ straight leg deads/shrug 3x15 of each, more of a grip exercise than anything else.

Just a mess around to see what exercises i'm going to train next week.


----------

